# PFD's Spinlock Deckvest, vs. Mustang 3184



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

I've searched the threads and while they do add to my knowledge base they don't really answer the question that I have. I sail a 20 foot sailboat (single-handed at times) in the rough, cold weather of Puget Sound. I also have bad balance and even though I don't go forward in bad blows, It is sometimes necessary, and my boat is rigged with jack-lines on both sides when it gets rough. I have a Mustang 3184 and tether myself in, but I'm looking at the Spinlock deckvest and wondering the following;

CG approval .... Is it that important other then if they are checking the boat.

Would they really make a fuss about the Spinlock unit with the SOLAS rating but not CG rating.

Given that price is not part of the decision.....IS the Spinlock Deckvest better then the Mustang unit.
I know I'm going to get differing opinions but that is exactly what I want.  
My Mustang is fine, in good shape, and payed for. I can keep it for crew or replace it or.........

I like the Spinlock Deckvest but I'm not someone that changes just for the sake of change.
So...lets hear it.

Kary
#49080


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, the Spinlock Deckvest is probably a better PFD for your particular usage. First, the Deckvest is designed to help prevent channeling water from going up into your face, and this is particularly important if singlehanding and being tethered to the boat. 

At speeds above two-or-three knots, getting dragged through the water will cause water to build up and generally splash you in the face... at speeds above five knots... it can drown you... the Deckvest design helps prevent this from happening...IIRC, it also has a spray hood that will protect your face, mouth and nose and reduce the amount of water you take in. 

As for USCG approval... yes, it matters to them... but that's cause they're still government bureaucrats to some degree... carry a USCG foam type-I or II vest aboard and you'll be fine. 

BTW, I use an older Spinlock Deckware Pro as my primary vest.


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

We have the 3184s as our PFD's and are very happy with them. I've looked at and salivated over the Deckvests but have refrained from purchase due to 1/ need the money for replacing/modifying other boat stuff that doesn't work and 2/ we've been boarded 2x in 2008 by the USCG and I don't want the bureaucrats writing me up and don't want to be carrying extra gear.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim-

Carrying extra PFDs is never a bad thing IMHO. I have four type III vests for use with the dinghy, four type I vests in case of anything serious happening and four type V inflatable vests for normal use. In theory, if no one was wearing a type V, I could have eight people aboard and still be USCG compliant. If people were wearing the Type V's, I would be legal with up to 11 people aboard.

The Spinlock I wear isn't USCG approved, but unlike the WM inflatables vests I have aboard, is approved for use by people my height.* The WM inflatables are designed for people 5' 8" or taller, and can be very dangerous to use if you're shorter than that, since the harness strap will be resting on the floating ribs rather than the fixed ribs... and if you fall overboard, may cause serious internal injuries because of that. *


----------

